# Spain and Itlay league attendances: queation



## newish (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi guys. Anyone know a preferably english speaking site where I could get accurate attendance figures and or box scores for the Italian and Spanish leagues. Thanx.


----------



## Stockalone (Oct 6, 2005)

okay, i just know the official sites, acb.com and legabasket.it
at legabasket there you can see at the right site the links to the box scores, unfortunatly there all in italy but it´s easy to translate... rimbalzi means rebounds.. and pt points *** assist tiri de something means field goal, and the other you can easily translate on your own. at acb.com it´s at the middle of the page which is written in spanish... there are the allready known abbreviations of the englisch box scores, so just enjoy yaself :clown:


----------



## newish (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks mate. I'll do the best i can. I have to say it is surprising how little english language info there is on Europes top leagues. Same in a sense as Japanese baseball. HUGE league, huge crowds etc and no English for foreign fans. Shame.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I follow a former UVM player in the Italian legadue.
I translate passages on a translation site called babelfish. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## newish (Nov 20, 2005)

For anyone who wishes to know after 8 rounds (72 games) the aggregate reported attendance at ACB games this season is 419,032 at an average per game of 5,820.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

newish said:


> For anyone who wishes to know after 8 rounds (72 games) the aggregate reported attendance at ACB games this season is 419,032 at an average per game of 5,820.


What about the Japanese league? I know alot about those other 2 two (because of the quality) but the Japanese league is something different, the level is low but is the attendance greater than the top european leagues???


----------



## newish (Nov 20, 2005)

Virtuoso said:


> What about the Japanese league? I know alot about those other 2 two (because of the quality) but the Japanese league is something different, the level is low but is the attendance greater than the top european leagues???


The new JB League has literally just tipped off its first season - Japan's first pro league - and hopefully info will be available and there won't be the coyness shown by some leagues failing to post attendance figures for fear of being seen to be unsupported. we'll keep an eye on it.

Generally I am amazed how little info there seems to be in the web on attendances at different leagues and international competitions worldwide. For isnstance no info on the british basketball league. For the most popular participation sport among the developed world's youth that is a bizarre circmmstance.


----------



## newish (Nov 20, 2005)

For any interested people the attendace aggregate in Round 9 was 55,278 at an average per game of 6,142.


----------

